# Is this a bad piece of advice?



## Rev_William (May 4, 2010)

I have recently put together a .32 cal crockett rifle and was at local sports store to find something to feed it. I found the .310 round balls it suggested and asked the counter guy if he had heard of any mini balls or moulds for something that small and he told me to "just use the .310 cast bulletts for the 32 cal handguns on isle...." these are pretty heavy compared to round balls and doesnt sound to safe to me. Any opions on saftey?


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

It depends on the rate of twist of the rifling in your .32. The pistol bullets, most probably longer than they are wide, will require a faster twist than will a patched round ball. Also, we generally shoot soft/pure lead projectiles from our MLers. Those pistol bullets are apt to be much harder.
Note: some manufacturers produce "0" buckshot at .310" diameter. (some produce it at .320"). if you can find it at the .310 size, it is an inexpensive way to feed your new gun. Hardness, though, is an issue there too.
Pete


----------

